# Old shimano new shimano mistake....



## intoodeep22 (Apr 28, 2013)

New to the page and wish I'd found you guys earlier. Here's my issue: So over the years I've collected quite a pile of curado 200bsf reels. Love them period, they make an average fisherman better. Bout a year ago thought I'd ad a few new curados and a couple chronarchs, thinking that the newer compact design with the old performance would be ideal. Used the new gear for a year all the while thinking they just didn't feel, sound or operate like my old stuff. Swapped to boca orange seals and got a small improvement but still not as good. After stalking around this sight I figured out that I'm not alone. Teach me not to do the research first. Anyway, my question is can skilled hands, like some of you appear to be, make a current curado, chronarch etc. run like the older sf models? Talk about best of both worlds with the performance I'm used to along with the compact feel of the newer frames. Sorry for the long post, any replies will be appreciated.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Super tuning, relube, and remove the orange seals. Only one drop of oil on the bearings.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The weights of the spools are very different. New Curados have lighter spools which improve casting performance with lighter lures. They do not have the mass to spin forever like the older BSF models.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

The CU200BSF is the best reel ever made in my opinion.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I wish y'all would come back with the old cu-200 bsf's I have 3 and am always looking for more in good shape. I'm 98% sure that the whole crowd on this site would agree. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

clint623 said:


> I wish y'all would come back with the old cu-200 bsf's I have 3 and am always looking for more in good shape. I'm 98% sure that the whole crowd on this site would agree.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I just bought 4 CU200BSFs from Lexy down in the classsified very good shape and he is a coool cat.Call him Tommy.


----------



## grouper150 (Oct 24, 2006)

I collect the old greenies & refurb them.....best reels ever made


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

bubbas kenner said:


> The CU200BSF is the best reel ever made in my opinion.


Have to agree with bubba and clint..Best reel I ever owned and wish they would bring them back


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

bubbas kenner said:


> I just bought 4 CU200BSFs from Lexy down in the classsified very good shape and he is a coool cat.Call him Tommy.


Yeah bro, U cleaned me out on these reels. I only have two left to go.
Personally, I think they are the best in all of the old Curado 200 series.


----------

